# Cake yeast  ?



## MJ (May 10, 2004)

Hi.
 I would like to try to make pizza dough with "cake yeast".It's been done before I'm sure. I have no experience with cake yeast. -I don't do cakes. Yet.
 Would I have A slightly more tender crust? Do I feed the cake yeast with sugar?  Yeast is yeast- isn't it? I like A good thick crust.
What are the properties of cake yeast, and how do they differ from regular dry active yeast??
I will be baking at around 600*

 I don't know if I posted in the right area, but I've seen some "impresive" post's  on baking, like "OldCoot", post here. 
 I'm so confused. I'd better go have an adult beverage.


----------



## jasonr (May 12, 2004)

I have read that active dry yeast is best for pizza dough, even moreso than, say, instant yeast, which is normally superior to AD in most circumstances. Given that my recipe book suggests cake yeast for some recipes (croissants, for example) but NOT for pizza, it seems like sticking to active dry is probably best for pizza crust. But if you want a more interesting crust, nothing is stopping you from using different bread recipes instead of the standard dough (which I believe is typically a foccaccia type dough) and just flattening them into pizza dough. For example, I had some challah dough that failed to rise, but instead of throwing it out, I used it to make pizza. The taste was actually very good in the end.


----------



## MJ (May 12, 2004)

Tanx for the info jasonr. I better not mess with my crust recipe. Its good just like it is- I'm still gonna try it someday!! Hopefully the pizza police don't come around


----------



## scott123 (May 12, 2004)

Cake yeast makes phenomenal pizza.  Just make sure it's not the kind that sits around in supermarkets for weeks on end.  My local baker sells me a 1 lb. block for $2.  Gorgeous breads and pizzas.  I also buy my bread flour from my baker as well.  1000% better than king arthurs.


----------



## MJ (May 13, 2004)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Cake yeast makes phenomenal pizza.  Just make sure it's not the kind that sits around in supermarkets for weeks on end.  My local baker sells me a 1 lb. block for $2.  Gorgeous breads and pizzas.  I also buy my bread flour from my baker as well.  1000% better than king arthurs.



AH HA!  I knew it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm gettin' me some cake yeast this weekend. 
Thanx scott123. I owe ya one!


----------

